

NoSQL for the Real-Time User Data Problem - skempe
http://www.dataversity.net/archives/6698

======
gorset
From the architecture overview; they need 7 GB of memory to index 100 million
objects. That's over 75 bytes per object, which is quite a lot.

To be able to guarantee maximum 1 disk access, they would need to store the
hash, the address, and the size. You can do that naively by using 160 bits for
SHA1, 64 bits for address and 32 bits for size, which is only 32 bytes. Maybe
they use the rest for metadata like generation count...

<http://citrusleaf.net/_docs/Architecture_Overview.pdf>

------
lowglow
Does anyone have a TL;DW version of this? This speaker takes an incredibly
long time to get to the point, but I am interested in the topic.

~~~
gorset
Are you a human or a bot? The video is a 4m47s lightning talk which is
basically a TL;DW for a real talk.

~~~
foobarbazetc
If you're going to post a video, post a transcript.

Who has time to watch these things?

------
earle
Why would anyone use this as opposed to the proven open source alternatives?

Additionally, how does this actually actually solve any realtime requirements?

